
Ask HN: How do you manage a portfolio of domain names? - antr
Hi, I just wanted to know how HN users manage their domain names.<p>I currently have over 30 domain names (work related, family related, personal, etc.), and I struggle to keep up with expiry dates, DNS management, etc.<p>Can you provide any suggestions on which services, apps, hacks, etc to use?<p>Thanks!
======
dazc
I have a similar number and this is what I do (obviously not scalable to 100's
or 1000's):

Check each month/year for renewals and renew all for that month/year in one
batch.

If you actually want the names to resolve somewhere than cloudflare is free
and easily administered.

For domains you're just stockpiling or saving for future projects you can 302
redirect to a suitable site or holding page. I see from my logs that I get a
handful of direct type-ins each month for some sites - since it's free
traffic, why not?

I use gandi for registration - they can be a bit more expensive than some
better known alternatives but you get some useful extras such as free email
and web forwarding. Customer service is actually quite good too if you ever
need it.

Think long and hard about each name you have, it's likely you're paying for
names that have no value and you'll never use. The costs can add up.

